# D'Antoni Wants Barbosa and Diaw...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I say a resounding NO!!!!! Those guys may be a step in the right direction to what we want to run as a team but not at their price tag considering that they are not likely to change much. The only way I'd gain some interest is if our long-term contracts entered the picture and we were compensated with draft picks. Besides this happening, I don't see the point considering we already have a Barbosa already in Nate Robinson.

A trade that I would like to see happen, that I have lobbied for for a while is Josh Smith to New York. There have been rumors about the Hawks not being able to keep both Joshes in Atlanta which could only help the Knicks. I like both players but Smith especially because of his youth, versatility and ability to anchor a defense. With Al Horford being the beast that he is (and a natural PF), I think letting Smith go could be a possibility if the Hawks were compensated well. 

I think a package of Eddy Curry could all but get the job done in a sign and trade; Curry would give them a 5 that would allow Horford to slide to his natural PF position and add low post scoring to the team. We'd get Josh Smith who certainly would be an excellent fit at the 4 if we are running the ball. If we land Derrick Rose in the draft, then we're looking at a pretty solid core to move forward with.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ah there goes all that talk about D'Antoni adapting a new style. Obviously he is looking to implement the Suns high octane offense in NY


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I see no way in hell you trade Curry for Josh Smith, Josh Smith is a significantly better player. Barbosa is better than Nate, they are not comparable IMO. Barbosa is a scorer, yes, but a lot more efficient.

As for trading for Barbosa and Diaw, I don't know... tough call.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Besides this happening, I don't see the point considering we already have a Barbosa already in Nate Robinson.
> 
> A trade that I would like to see happen, that I have lobbied for for a while is Josh Smith to New York. There have been rumors about the Hawks not being able to keep both Joshes in Atlanta which could only help the Knicks. I like both players but Smith especially because of his youth, versatility and ability to anchor a defense. With Al Horford being the beast that he is (and a natural PF), I think letting Smith go could be a possibility if the Hawks were compensated well.
> 
> I think a package of Eddy Curry could all but get the job done in a sign and trade; Curry would give them a 5 that would allow Horford to slide to his natural PF position and add low post scoring to the team. We'd get Josh Smith who certainly would be an excellent fit at the 4 if we are running the ball. If we land Derrick Rose in the draft, then we're looking at a pretty solid core to move forward with.


jesus, knicks fans are funny. Nate Robinson isn't half the player barbosa is. Between his speed and shooting ability, Barbosa is much better before defense even enters the picture. Secondly, you don't have anyone to offer for Josh Smith, unless you get the #1 pick. Smith is an all-star caliber player already. He and Joe Johnson were the only players who were able to win against the celtics but they managed to pull off 3 games. noone wants Eddy Curry or his abnormally large breasts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's what I propose...

*Trade #1:* Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose, Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman to Phoenix in exchange for Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw

*Trade #2:* Stephon Marbury to Cleveland in exchange for Wally Szczerbiak and Eric Snow

*Trade #3:* Eddy Curry to Toronto in exchange for Rasho Nesterovic and Maceo Baston

*Draft:* Let's say the Knicks get the 5th pick and take Jerryd Bayless. Eric Gordon and O.J. Mayo could also be available here.

The 2008-2009 Knicks
PG: Leandro Barbosa...Eric Snow
SG: Jerryd Bayless...Mardy Collins
SF: Quentin Richardson...Wally Szczerbiak...Wilson Chandler
PF: Zach Randolph...Boris Diaw...Jared Jeffries...Maceo Baston
C: David Lee...Rasho Nesterovic...Jerome James

Phoenix does the first trade to free up some cap room and give themselves some depth. Robinson, Crawford and Balkman all fit well in their style of play, and Malik Rose could even get some minutes behind Stoudemire. The Suns will also have the 15th pick in the draft, which they'll probably use on a big man (Koufos? R. Lopez?)

Cleveland does the second trade because it's an easy gamble on a talented PG. Snow and Szczerbiak are both expiring and Snow isn't going to be used at all. The Cavs already have Pavlovic and Devin Brown at the other swing spots next to LeBron and they could easily replace what Wally has been giving them through the draft (19th pick) or through free agency. They are going to be spending that $20 million anyway, so they might as well spend it on a one-year gamble that could end up giving them 14-15ppg.

Finally, Toronto takes on Curry for Nesterovic (expiring) to add an extra scorer into the mix down low. Curry could fit well next to Bosh, and getting out of the NY spotlight and onto a talented up-and-coming team would do him some good. It's definitely a move that Colangelo would be willing to make. Even if Curry isn't a ground-shaking player for them, he's still an upgrade over Rasho Nesterovic.

All in all, the Knicks would have added two great young guards in Barbosa and Bayless, finally gotten David Lee a starting role and they'll still have $30M in expirings with Snow, Wally and Nesterovic. Better yet, they will have gotten rid of several questionable characters while bringing in veterans who give much better balance to the team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

talent wise sure ill go for it...



salary wise, hell NOOO!!!!

9 mill for diaw 7 mill for barbosa na uhhhh


i want my team to be able to sign a dam free agent for once!! a good one at that

let marbs deal run out!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Damian, do you really think the cavs or raptors would be willing to part with expiring contracts for headache players like marbury or curry?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> talent wise sure ill go for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly Chosen, why trade away expiring contracts for these Sun players? If we do that, then Walsh was lying when he implied he will try to get the Knicks under the cap by the time "real players" like Lebron, Paul (who I want badly), Wade, become free agents. It makes no sense, rebuild and stop pasting ****! Damn!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Damian, do you really think the cavs or raptors would be willing to part with expiring contracts for headache players like marbury or curry?


Yes, and I explained why.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> I see no way in hell you trade Curry for Josh Smith, Josh Smith is a significantly better player. Barbosa is better than Nate, they are not comparable IMO. Barbosa is a scorer, yes, but a lot more efficient.
> 
> As for trading for Barbosa and Diaw, I don't know... tough call.


Josh Smith effects the game in more ways than Curry but I would not nearly go as far as to claim that he is a "significantly better player." The game essentially boils down to putting up more points than the other team. Two immediate ways you can contribute to that as a player is to score the ball yourself or create good looks for your teammates. On a team like the Hawks that has pretty good backcourt players, Curry would be excellent at both and change the game more. 

Smith can not do either of those things well offensively, so even though he can effect the game in multiple fashions, it doesn't mean that he changes the game moreso than Curry. For instance, Gerald Wallace is a better shot blocker, defender, plays the lane better and rebounds better than Paul Pierce. I think we'd all agree that Paul Pierce changes a game more though.

Please don't give me any garbage about Barbosa and Nate Robinson. Both of them are nearly identical players. The only differences between them is that Barbosa is taller, has gotten more playing time over the years and has played in a system more conducive to his style of play. Both are two-guards that are not tall enough, both are good scorers due to their amazing athleticism and both are about equal defenders (aside from when height comes into play). Hell, Nate even had better numbers than him aside from scoring in a system that certainly does not inflate his stats, boast Steve Nash and several all-stars, or provide him with nearly as many opportunities off the bench. I might even go as far to say that Nate might be the more valuable player because of his contract.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> jesus, knicks fans are funny. Nate Robinson isn't half the player barbosa is. Between his speed and shooting ability, Barbosa is much better before defense even enters the picture. Secondly, you don't have anyone to offer for Josh Smith, unless you get the #1 pick. Smith is an all-star caliber player already. He and Joe Johnson were the only players who were able to win against the celtics but they managed to pull off 3 games. noone wants Eddy Curry or his abnormally large breasts.


Alright, you should obviously explain to me how Barbosa is so much of a better player than Nate Robinson, since your seeing something I'm not. Both are two guards to small to play the position full-time, both are excellent scorers because of their amazing athleticism, both are about equal defenders (if height isn't a factor), and both are erractic ball handlers. The only difference between the two is that Barbosa is taller, plays in a system that is more conducive to the style of play these guys use, gets more minutes to do so and Barbosa has several all-stars to help his game look better than it is. In spite of all that, the numbers are relatively equal across the board. I'd go as far to say that Nate Robinson is a more valuable player than Barbosa because of his contract. Hell, give Nate Shaq, Nash, Amare and Hill and I think we could overrate him as much as Barbosa.

P.S., Nate is as good if not a better shooter than Barbosa. Give him free reigns to dictate how many shots he jacks up and I gaurantee him could do more.

You foolish if you think the no.1 overall pick in the draft is equivalent to Josh Smith. You also appear to not have payed to close attention to the playoffs against the Celtics because Horford was the more valuable player in the series than Smith. In fact, Smith actually played beneath himself during the series. Considering both play the same position and that Smith is up for a contract extension, it should be pretty obvious that he is the more expendable player. Although he still is an excellent player, there is no need for duplication. Exchanging him for Eddy Curry would make a lot of sense since he can score in the paint which no other Hawk can do consistently. The Hawks had interest in him when he was a free agent and doubt that they have lost much since when you consider how much a low post player can change their offense for the better. He gives Joe Johnson some breathing room offensively and even may make him a better offensive player by giving him better looks.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Damian, do you really think the cavs or raptors would be willing to part with expiring contracts for headache players like marbury or curry?


Are you aware of the fact that Marbury himself is an expiring contract?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's what I propose...
> 
> *Trade #1:* Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose, Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman to Phoenix in exchange for Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw
> 
> ...


No offense, but I think your trades accomplish nothing aside from us helping to spin the wheels. They certainly help us become better equipped to run the ball, which is what we expect to do in a D'Antoni offense. The problem is that it does not make us much more of a better team than we already are and screws us over financially as well. We would be better served staying put and waiting to see how things fall into place.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Picking up on that Josh Smith post, it might be in our benefit to add a player like Yi Jianlian. The Bucks probably are not looking to trade him but they do have a new GM and even he has mentioned that no one is untradeable. Hammond is a defense first kind of executive, reasserted by the Scott Skiles hiring, and likely will look to begin bringing in players with this sort of pedigree. Josh Smith certainly fits the bill at the 4 spot and still allows them to get up and down the floor. We could look to swing a three way trade in which we send Curry and filler (Mardy Collins, etc) to the Hawks, Smith and filler to the Bucks, and Yi Jialian to the Knicks. Such a trade would balance out all three teams better and satisfy the players better. I know before the draft, Yi had a number of reservations about going to Milwaukee and still likely does; but sucked it up and played because he had no other choice. Smith gets a bigger role in Milwaukee and Curry does not have to single-handedly be the offensive attack of his team.

I personally liked Yi before the draft started. I do not think he'll be a franchise player but he certainly can be part of the foundation. I could see him being something of the 2nd best scorer on a good offensive team averaging around 16-18ppg. This sort of player would likely mean more to the Knicks than a Josh Smith.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's what I propose...
> 
> *Trade #1:* Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose, Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman to Phoenix in exchange for Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw


No way. That would be a horrible trade for the Suns. I don't want any of those guys.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Exactly Chosen, why trade away expiring contracts for these Sun players? If we do that, then Walsh was lying when he implied he will try to get the Knicks under the cap by the time "real players" like Lebron, Paul (who I want badly), Wade, become free agents. It makes no sense, rebuild and stop pasting ****! Damn!


Thoroughly agreed. We don't agree as much as we used to on a lot of Knick-related subjects, but I am 100% with you regarding this. We need to make sure that by the time those guys hit free agency, we're in a prime position to land one of them.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yes, and I explained why.


There is no way a team that likes to run like Toronto does would take on a long term contract for someone who doesn't rebound, can't run, and has a heart condition.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

You clearly weren't watching the hawks series. Horford put up decent stats, but disappeared any time the game was on the line. You also haven't seemed to notice Smith in the last two years. He most certainly can create his own shot. He also averages almost twice as many rebounds as Eddy Curry despite playing 3/4.

I do however admit to being wrong about the Marbury trade. I did not know he was an expiring contract. You have my apologies on that one.

Let me be clear about one thing though...Noone wants Eddy Curry.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kitty knicksfan i dont see why D'Antoni would sign without any input on players...also its kind of foolish imo to wait on Lebron,wade or Paul...what franchise lets them even get to free agency?

the mighty trio of lebron , wade and bosh all got their max deals the fall before they were going to be free agents.

the bulls saved on cap space dealt player to get room and the summer they thought would be so bountiful...only had a soon to be ineffective ben wallace...whom they dealt after a seaon and a half for larry hughes another free agent bust.

the guys who are max players easily , those guys aren't going to be available , they never are .

when was the last time a bonafide established superstar(not a guy who just emerged that year) was even a free agent and switched teams and it worked out?

1996...when shaq went to LA?

I'm sure he already spoke on players he wanted be4 he signed on the contract...and walsh agreed to help him which is why he is the team's coach.

if all it takes is expiring deals and small stuff to get players whom are good and will excel in the system...i dont see the downside. guys like marbury and malik are basically unwanted by the knicks, it would be something for almost nothing.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think dantoni can fix the knicks any time soon. It will take a couple really high draft picks before this team is a playoff contender imo.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's what I propose...
> 
> *Trade #1:* Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose, Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman to Phoenix in exchange for Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw
> 
> ...


Really a conflict of directions here. If the Knicks are looking to get better then they wouldn't be trading Eddy Curry and Marbury for nobodies. If the Knicks are looking to shred salaries, they wouldn't be picking up Boris Diaw and Barbosa.

This is the way I see it. If Walsh wants to rebuild, they will trade pretty much everybody with the exception of maybe David Lee and Eddy Curry (Lee is a workhorse and Curry's contract is acceptable). If Walsh feels like this team can go somewhere with the right coach, he would keep the talent and try to tweak the roster to get rid of bad character guys like Zach Randolph and perhaps even Marbury. Theres no reason for him to take a step in one direction and take another 2 steps in the other direction.

If the Knicks are looking to rebuild, here are the trades that I purpose:

#1. Zach Randolph, Quentin Richardson, Nate Robinson to Cleveland for Wally Sczerbiak and Ben Wallace.

Sczerbiak's contract comes off the books after next season and Ben Wallace's contract is a year shorter than Randolph. Ben Wallace can play off the bench behind David Lee for the 2 years that he has left.

Cleveland gets Lebron some much needed interior scoring with Randolph and they get a backup point guard for West/Gibson.

#2. Stephon Marbury and Jamal Crawford to Denver for Allen Iverson, Chucky Atkins, and Najera.

The Knicks get rid of Jamal Crawford's contract and free themselves from another year of Marbury drama. AI's contract expires after next season also and the Knicks can choose to let him walk. Najera is a nice hustle guy off the bench similar to Ronaldo Balkman and may have some trade sometime next year to a contending team.

Denver meanwhile gets a point guard and some help off the bench at the 2 in Crawford. This trade is a bit shaky because they might not want to take on any more additional long term contract if they are indeed looking to restart by trading Melo. But if they don't, Melo and Marbury might not be worse than Melo and AI since Melo and AI isn't working right now.

After the 2 trades, the Knicks will have

Eddy Curry
David Lee
Wally Sczerbiak
(draft pick)
Allen Iverson

Ben Wallace
Najera
Jefferies
Balkman
Fred Jones
Collins
Chandler

After next year they get rid of themselves about 34 mil worth of contract and the year after that another 14 mil. If their draft picks work out and if they are able to create a positive environment, it may help them to make a bid for Lebron James in the summer of 2010.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> talent wise sure ill go for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep yep!

Only way we can win a title in a few years is to land a star. And we need to be under the cap to do that.

You would think knick fans would of leanred there lesson with Thomas that you cant patchwork! I guess not though.

Lets spell it out;
*T-H-I-S N-E-E-D-S T-O B-E B-R-O-K-E-N D-O-W-N A-N-D R-E-B-U-I-L-T!!!*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

iversonfan 349 said:


> I dont think dantoni can fix the knicks any time soon. It will take a couple really high draft picks before this team is a playoff contender imo.



D'Antoni is not going to fix the Knicks because he will have Marbury & Malik Rose traded along with a couple of the Knicks young players ASAP to get the uptempo players he need. 
When this is the best season for the Knicks to keep Marbury & Malik Rose and all of their young players. *And to keep Marbury means to trade Crawford in the 2008 draft,* while hiring backcourt Trainers Clyde & Monroe to train Collins & Nate throughout the offseason (That would've been Mark Jackson plan as the Knicks head coach), to get complete control of the Knicks backcourt quarterbacks Nate & Collins with the SF help of Balkman & Chandler. It's a start in the right direction for players and coach looking to make more money in the future of their NBA career. 

D'Antoni will force Walsh to make trades for his type of players. And the players that Walsh trade are going to be the Players the Knicks should keep. The Players the Knicks need to trade (Zach, Q.Rich, Jefferies, Crawford, and James) are all overpaid players that no team wants their contracts this season or next season without compensation.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> kitty knicksfan i dont see why D'Antoni would sign without any input on players...also its kind of foolish imo to wait on Lebron,wade or Paul...what franchise lets them even get to free agency?
> 
> the mighty trio of lebron , wade and bosh all got their max deals the fall before they were going to be free agents.
> 
> ...


when was the last time the knicks had the priveledge of actually being able to offer a contract to an upcoming free agent? 97?

i think your undervaluing the allure of NY. A player knowing that we have unlimited funds when it comes to salaries, knowing that this is the biggest market, knowing that the organization will do anything possible to put a winning team on the floor (including having 6 different head coaches in 6 years).

Im sure the agents of these big guys would already have that beaten into their clients head the year before, if they know the knicks have the cap room to pursue them. Having a superstar player in NY is an agents dream!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> You clearly weren't watching the hawks series. Horford put up decent stats, but disappeared any time the game was on the line. You also haven't seemed to notice Smith in the last two years. He most certainly can create his own shot. He also averages almost twice as many rebounds as Eddy Curry despite playing 3/4.
> 
> I do however admit to being wrong about the Marbury trade. I did not know he was an expiring contract. You have my apologies on that one.
> 
> Let me be clear about one thing though...Noone wants Eddy Curry.


Funny thing is that when you look at the numbers, there is little evidence of Horford disappearing at any point of time; they have remained pretty consistent. Smith on the other hand was wildly eractic playing extremely well at home but terribly on the road. Certainly not the mark of an all-star although his play is that at times.

I actually have been paying pretty close attention to Smith the past couple of years because I felt he could be a solid 4 for the Knicks. Aside from increased range on a jump shot that was nearly nonexistent when he entered the league, Smith is not much more than a put-back, put your head down and drive the ball to the basket, or wild turn around hooks/jumper kind of offensive player. It's why his scoring numbers fluctuated so much during the playoffs; he has no go to move.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Diaw is over payed, and totally under-playing this point in his career. Barbosa will be available real soon. They will realize he can only play under D'Antoni.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knicks best chance at landing a superstar is through the draft. It takes luck obviously. But I'd forget about free agency right now. Paul's gonna get extended soon, and if Miami and Cleveland improve their situations like they can, they're not going anywhere. Besides, only way most superstars go elsewhere is through trades. Knicks build enough talent without a true superstar, at least you'd have pieces to move.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Telling a team and their fans to forget about free agency is non-sense, and is part of running a successful franchise, that's GM 101. Like I said time and again, get rid of the overpaid bums and start from there, the draft will have some impact but at the same time free up space to position yourself to make some good power moves.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't mean forget about FA, as I said right now. There's a difference. I just mean it's totally unrealitic to think about 2010 and getting a superstar like them. It's nonsensical to rest your hopes on that. Teams get lucky and draft them, or get em through trades. Of course, you get rid of the bad contracts and put yourself in a better situation. That's a given. But right now the Knicks are only in a position to build through the draft as they do so.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> when was the last time the knicks had the priveledge of actually being able to offer a contract to an upcoming free agent? 97?
> 
> i think your undervaluing the allure of NY. A player knowing that we have unlimited funds when it comes to salaries, knowing that this is the biggest market, knowing that the organization will do anything possible to put a winning team on the floor (including having 6 different head coaches in 6 years).
> 
> Im sure the agents of these big guys would already have that beaten into their clients head the year before, if they know the knicks have the cap room to pursue them. Having a superstar player in NY is an agents dream!


the big city stuff is overrated ,the nba is global and the nba has no problem marketing its smalltown players like dwight howard and that fellow lebron james.


the last time was when they signed allan houston...and really he wasn't a max player they chose him over a superior reggie miller because he was younger....most max players dont have agents(for basketballanyway) they are max players , whats to negotiate ?

the practice of just having a lawyer read over your contract is becoming common for that level of player.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Here's what I propose...
> 
> *Trade #1:* Jamal Crawford, Malik Rose, Nate Robinson and Renaldo Balkman to Phoenix in exchange for Leandro Barbosa and Boris Diaw
> 
> ...


I believe that the only good trade for one of them (or even for Ben Wallace) is in a trade that NY move at least one of their bad contracts. If they find a reasonable way to make Suns bite on Jeffries or even Jerome James contract, maybe there can be some hot talk, because it won't be easy to move them for shorter contracts without draft picks or young talented players. I still would like to see Knicks trading for JO (I can see Indiana taking on Randolph in a move like this), but I don't know if there is still any interest on him after D'Antoni hiring.

Bayless would be my choice with the #5 pick

I agree basically with trades #2 and #3, but I would change a few things:

NY trade Randolph and Marbury to Cleveland and Eddy Curry to Toronto;
Toronto trade Nesterovic to NY and Joey Graham to Cleveland;
Cleveland trade Ben Wallace, Wally Szczerbiak and Eric Snow to NY;

In a lateral move, trade Malik Rose to Sonics for Donyell Marshall, since both teams would have at least some use for them. D'Antoni may use Marshall offensive game in specific matchups (since he can play at both forward positions), while Carlesimo (a defensive-oriented coach who already worked with Rose in San Antonio) can use his veteran leadership in their lockerroom.

Then, resign Fred Jones for cheap (for cap purposes) and move him with Jeffries and Jerome James (add a 2nd rounder or cash if needed) to Milwaukee for Bobby Simmons and Dan Gadzuric.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I say a resounding NO!!!!! Those guys may be a step in the right direction to what we want to run as a team but not at their price tag considering that they are not likely to change much. The only way I'd gain some interest is if our long-term contracts entered the picture and we were compensated with draft picks. Besides this happening, I don't see the point considering we already have a Barbosa already in Nate Robinson.


Twinkie, I think this is the first time you've said something that EVERYONE might agree on


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Twinkie, I think this is the first time you've said something that EVERYONE might agree on


LOL. Don't give me too much credit. It's pretty obvious we're reBUILDING this team and I think everyone here knows what that entails. No guys like Boris Diaw or Barbosa who are win now players and have huge long term contracts owed to them. I do want to remind people however that no matter how much money you free in cap space does not mean it will equate to superstar. What it will likely garauntee are complimentary players and high impact role players ala Ben Wallace, Allan Houston, etc like who Dagrinch mentioned earlier. Our superstar would have to be drafted and we might have an opportunity to land one this year.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Telling a team and their fans to forget about free agency is non-sense, and is part of running a successful franchise, that's GM 101. Like I said time and again, get rid of the overpaid bums and start from there, the draft will have some impact but at the same time free up space to position yourself to make some good power moves.


really are you sure?

GM 101?


what top teams built through cap space ?

66 win celtics....no trades for garnett ...and drafted rondo perkins and pierce.

59 win pistons ...got billups with the MLE and rip sheed through trades, drafted prince .

57 lakers traded for kobe gasol and odom drafted bynum

56 win hornets drafted west and paul , traded for chandler

56 win spurs drafted manu duncan and parket 

55 win rockets drafted yao and traded for t-mac , scola , battier .

thats the top 7 teams in the nba

none of the teams still in the playoffs used cap space to get their best player, and the teams that are/were in the playoffs the teams that were able to use cap space to spend on players that went anywhere usually overpaid them , (peja 5 yr. 60 mil., r. lewis 5 yr. 122 mil.)

this cap space stuff is a myth, good drafting and shrewd GMing on trades is far better way to build a team , its safer and doesn't require gutting a team, which lessens the quality of the team before the big spending .

the last team that tried the "donnie walsh appraoch " of stripping the team of talent while saving money and trying to stay competitive for max money to throw at some1 was the bulls 2 seasons ago , all the good players resigned with their teams , the only 1 left was ben wallace whom the bulls overpaid and dealt a season and a half later , and for this the bulls can watch guys they dealt like crawford and tyson chandler play very well in this league for close to what wallace is making this season and last season, whom they dealt in cost cutting moves .


----------

